# put page number -top right corner- in office 07



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all,
How do you put a "head" in Office 2007?
Like a page number on the top right corner of the page?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Wox,

Open up word click *Insert* then *Page Numbers*


----------



## bannerjunky (Sep 19, 2007)

yes and also you can have ur page numbers put in different locations by chossign other options


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks you guys, but there seems to be no way to customize the number? I need to put my last name in front of the number, like Smith-2.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry I dont know how to do that.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I guess I'll just put it in with a pen after I print it out. Thanks anyways.


----------



## L Lewis (Oct 23, 2007)

use the view menu click on header and footer you can customize the header there.


----------

